# Do cooks hand out resumes door to door?



## Godslayer

100% legit question, I recently left my employeer and decided I'd take a little time off in calgary, have fun cooking, ski in the Rockies etc etc. But ive never actually applied for a culinary position, last job was a server, I enetered a cooking competition for staff, kicked all the cooks asses(took first lol) and got asked if I could help out and slowly became a cook. Before that I worked PT like 1 day a week at my mom's friends italian restaurant. Is it the same as going door to door for a server? I haven't handed out resumes in six? years. Always online. Is it rude to go in and ask to speak to the executive chef and ask about jobs. Id probably try and go during slow times mon-thurs 2-4 ish. After the lunch rush and before diner/happy hour. 

:newhere:


----------



## valgard

Good luck in your search. When you are in Calgary we can arrange something to hang out (shoot me a PM if you would like).


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yes, you can drop off resumes at any place that interests you. Not all places advertise or post a sign so just because it doesn't look like they are actively seeking someone doesn't mean they don't need someone. 

Also take the opportunity to stage at as many places as possible. Especially since you haven't worked in that many kitchens, seeing more environments will help you find something you like and suits your skill set and goals.


----------



## shownomarci

I would recommend going to a catering agency.
You'll be transferred to many places, you'll learn a lot and if you're doing your job right you'll be getting offers.


----------



## brainsausage

Definitely drop off resumes. This is a fluid business and people come and go, as I'm sure you're aware. I'd just caution to do a little research as to the hours. Nothing pisses me off more than somebody wanting to talk potential work during service.


----------



## Godslayer

brainsausage said:


> Definitely drop off resumes. This is a fluid business and people come and go, as I'm sure you're aware. I'd just caution to do a little research as to the hours. Nothing pisses me off more than somebody wanting to talk potential work during service.



I was thinking i would show up around 2, so after the lunch rush and before a lunch rush, going out tomorrow


----------



## Chuckles

Absolutely do it. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## jklip13

I was doing that last week and it was received pretty well.


----------



## brainsausage

Godslayer said:


> I was thinking i would show up around 2, so after the lunch rush and before a lunch rush, going out tomorrow



Perfect.


----------



## panda

I'd be more than willing to sit down unofficial interview if someone came by with resume in hand (without errors meaning they took the time to have it proof read properly)


----------



## Nomsdotcom

One suggestion I have; if it's a relaxed place (especially if there is late night food/bar service) go in for food/drink and talk to the bartender. They normally know everything going on in the place haha. You can always come back and drop off a resume after that


----------



## pleue

I stage anyone who shows up in person, so long as they don't come in at a stupid time. 2-4 is ideal if you have a lunch service or anytime between 11-3 if it's just dinner works best for me.


----------



## kurwamac

Word of advice; bring your whites and sharps, just incase you can trial straight away. I managed to get my last job largely by being ready to work on the day.


----------



## Bacon king tone

People cone to my kitchen all of the time either asking for a job or asking to stage. That's how u got my job now haha


----------



## brainsausage

Bacon king tone said:


> People cone to my kitchen all of the time either asking for a job or asking to stage. That's how u got my job now haha



Padding for posts to sell much?


----------



## Bacon king tone

brainsausage said:


> Padding for posts to sell much?



Just the truth, no restaurants worth passing your resume around to in Maine so im sure you wouldn't know much about it.


----------



## daveb

Shots Fired!


----------



## panda

lol


----------



## brainsausage

Bacon king tone said:


> Just the truth, no restaurants worth passing your resume around to in Maine so im sure you wouldn't know much about it.



Does your mom dress you AND write your posts for you? JK shes too busy texting me asking me how to fix all them s***ty recipes you run at your so called restaurant you run once a month for her bridge club in the back yard. 

On another note, if you knew jack **** about **** all youd know that Portland has some of the best food in the States, beard nominations yearly, and beard winners reside and have set up shop in this rad little food centric city. Get back to me when you know what the **** youre talking about. Until then- shut up and check your instant ramen, its over cooked chump&#128536;

*Edited for content. (Got a little too spicy for this forum.)


----------



## brainsausage

Hah, more like wet powder @Daveb


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> lol



Fresh rendered beef fat is a nice substitute for butter on the popping corn. Next time youre up here Ill make a batch. Doubt youll need any popcorn though in this thread with this flipper wannabes weakass attempts at #sickburnz


----------



## panda

so thats what you do with all the brisket trim, sounds awesome. you ever fry hand cut fries in the tallow?


----------



## brainsausage

panda said:


> so thats what you do with all the brisket trim, sounds awesome. you ever fry hand cut fries in the tallow?



Yeah! We do the double banch water/oil with our hand cut wedges then fry to order in rendered brisket fat at 385*. The higher temp plumps up the starch quick like. Theyre super fluffy inside for the most part with a nice outer crust. Not quite glassy yet or texturally uniform, but Im working on it. Large scale output of quality goods is really damn difficult, as Im sure youre aware from your end of things.


----------



## brainsausage

Soooo off topic! Sorry for the derailment&#128534;


----------



## panda

i want some tallow popcorn with bbq rub sprinkled on it while day drinking at salvage now
and then come back later for a night cap while gorging with those fries to soak up all the booze!


----------



## Bacon king tone

brainsausage said:


> Does your mom dress you AND write your posts for you? JK shes too busy texting me asking me how to fix all them s***ty recipes you run at your so called restaurant you run once a month for her bridge club in the back yard.
> 
> On another note, if you knew jack **** about **** all youd know that Portland has some of the best food in the States, beard nominations yearly, and beard winners reside and have set up shop in this rad little food centric city. Get back to me when you know what the **** youre talking about. Until then- shut up and check your instant ramen, its over cooked chump&#128536;
> 
> *Edited for content. (Got a little too spicy for this forum.)



James beard nominates and accolades mean nothing you ACF **** riding **** is this really how you want to act on a public forum among your peers I'm not going to entertain you any longer you dried up retired hasbeen of a cook.


----------



## brainsausage

Heh!


----------



## panda

hey burnt onion garnish guy, you should simmer down a bit. you veered this in the wrong direction with the weak sauce 'so and so area isnt worth a damn' line and now resorting to equally weak name calling instead of actual insults to keep the sh*t talk entertaining. if you gonna talk smack, make it good at least.


----------



## brainsausage

Im pretty oily actually. Not that dry at all. The rest is debatable.


----------



## brainsausage

Oh, actually- Im not retired. I work for a living foolishly enough! But yeah, has been? Who knows amiright?


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## panda

repeat after me: eeeebolaaaaaaaa
[video=youtube;VymFD_9yNfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VymFD_9yNfw[/video]


----------



## brainsausage




----------



## PooBear

Drop them off. A lot of places are in dire need of bodies just so the sous doesn't have to work 60+ hours. It's hard to find good help but meh help is better than no help.


----------

